# "update escd successfully", what the hell is this????



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

hi friends,
i am in deep trouble . so please help me.......

since day before yesterday when i start my computer i get a message at the started screen which is "update escd successfully ". i have no problem from the message but when windows is started , it says no ps/2 mouse present . this is ridiculous as i have been using it now for about an year. 

i have confirmed that the mouse is working . so may be it is a virus doing that other problem , so please help.(no hardware has been added recently )

the motherboard is : ASUS CUWE - RM/G INTEL 810 E MICROATX
WINDOWS 98 AND XP (COMBINATION WAS WORKING SINCE 2 YEARS)
256MB RAM 

thanks and please reply 
bye.................


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

Its possible that you need a new battery, the cmos is loosing the bios data stored in it because the battery is dead and is reverting back to defaults when you start the computer.

I know this all sounds techy but its a simple and cheap fix, look on the motherboard, there is a battery that looks like a oversized watch battery, replace it, then enter bios and load the defaults, save and exit.

They are available at any radio shack or computer store.

Rick


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

is your ps/2 mouse connected by adapter at all Devel? via usb/ps/2 if it is try using a true ps/2 without adapter also... are all your device drivers updated for that mouse? did it come with a cd?. and always make sure that its pluged in firmly. (not to firm though for you bodybuilders geez..)


----------



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks magical ,
but the mouse is well plugged (and im too weak to break the pin ,lol)and i dont think there is any problem with the mouse connection 

so please any other ideas


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

developerno1, please check your private messages at the top of the page.


----------



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

is there any other possibility than the battery failure ????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The battery is most likely and is easy to replace. Are you also losing time on your PC clock?


----------



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

battery change doesnt help me much . may be another problem..........


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

i would most likely agree with Dobly and K this is very possible:sayyes: considering they are both atuned to these areas, im just getting back on my feet... also have you used a usb mouse Devel and tried it that way? i never really seen a virus do this work ...to this extream. but you can do a virus scan and check devel. do you have any anti virus software virus scan on you computer? TO: Dobly or K what exactly would that battery effect? does it just affect componets?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

When your battery goes dead the bios (basic input/output system) settings stored in cmos is lost or set back to levels as when the cmos chip was programed and may not pertain to your current hardware configuaration.

When this occurs strange behaivor can be expected along with errors when booting like the "escd update" developerno1 is experiancing. Most times you will get a "Checksum error" and you will see your clock settings are wrong. In either case, if you have not cleared the cmos or removed the battery the first thing that should be done is to replace the battery, durring the first boot after the battery is replaced you will recieve the error and that is normal but the error will not appear after that.


----------



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

well ,
thanks for the replies 
as far as virus scan is concerned i've had a go with mcafee and found some viruses but they were in files which probably ran once a yearor even less (they were not in system files but it detected things like flashget and zapspot as adaware) . so that doesnt seem to be the problem.


> Most times you will get a "Checksum error" and you will see your clock settings are wrong.


well i dont get that"checksumerror " and also myclock is working well , i.e. i cant see that its its losing time .

thanks..........................


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yea if your date and time are correct then it ain't the battery.

Google "update escd successfully" there is a ton of info with possible fixes from cmos clear to replacing the ethernet card so I duno.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you done usual PC maintenance? Scandisk with fix errors, defragging, System File checker.


----------



## developerno1 (Mar 25, 2006)

i have done all kinds of maintenance and also googling doesnt help much .
most of the info is such that i cant understand.........


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

have you tried clearing your cmos memory at all?


----------



## GarnetCompy (Feb 15, 2005)

The CMOS would have been cleared when he replaced the battery, if I remember correctly. CMOS+Loss of power=refreshed CMOS next boot.


Hmmmm...Check inside your BIOS (on startup, usually when it shows manufacturer's logo) by pressing the key on the keyboard that the splash screen tells you to. It's usually F2, or delete, or F1.

Once inside, check to make sure that anything along the lines of, "Legacy ports", is set to enabled. It could be that Defaults were restored somehow, and the default is Legacy-free.

There's my guess.


----------

